# 2. Monitor Bild Unscharf bzw. schlechte Auflösung



## vinhgg (6. Juli 2016)

*2. Monitor Bild Unscharf bzw. schlechte Auflösung*

Guten Abend und zwar bin ich gerade ziemlich verzweifelt und suche jetzt hier Hilfe im Forum.

Erstmal zu meinen Hardware Daten:
1. Hauptmonitor: BenQ XL2411Z 
2. Monitor (Diesen habe ich früher benutzt): Philipps22E (Natürlich Full HD)

Als Grafikkarte besitze ich eine GTX 970 Gainward (Anschlüsse sind: 1xDVI, 1xminiHDMI 2.0, 3xminiDP)

Beim 2. Monitor habe ich mir folgendes geholt: 4 in 1 Mini DisplayPort Adapter, Rankie Vergoldet Mini: Amazon.de: Elektronik
(VGA -> dieses Produkt was ich verlinkt habe -> und dann zum miniDP)

Alles funktioniert, aber die Auflösung ist sehr schlecht und unscharf.

Ich habe auch bereits in meinen Nvidia Einstellungen und Windows Einstellungen geschaut und da steht, dass meine Auflösung vom 2. Monitor 1920x1080 native ist, was ja auch stimmt, aber alles ist vergrößers, unscharf, als ob es eine niedrigere Auflösung ist.

Ich bitte um Hilfe


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: 2. Monitor Bild Unscharf bzw. schlechte AuflÃ¶sung*

Eventuell mal wegen Overdrive o.ä. schauen.


----------



## vinhgg (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: 2. Monitor Bild Unscharf bzw. schlechte Auflösung*

Habs mittlerweile gelöst mit der Auflösung, aber das Problem ist, dass jetzt alles etwas unscharf ist, Icons, Fenster etc.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: 2. Monitor Bild Unscharf bzw. schlechte Auflösung*

Schätze mal das kommt vom analogen Signal.
Aktuelle Grafikkarten - zum auch noch per Adapter (egal ob passic oder aktiv) angeschlossen - sind heutzutage meist nicht mehr fähig ein gutes analoges Signal für eine Auflösung wie Full-HD zu liefern.

Vor allem wenn man direkt danaben einen digital angeschlossenen Monitor hat - wie es bei dir ja seit neuestem der Fall ist - merkt man einen dramatischen Schärfeunterschied.
Kann das aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen weil ich vor einigen Jahren zwei baugleiche Monitore testweise zur Verfügung hatte - wovon einer nur VGA hatte.

Möglicherweise kann man per Monitor-OSD und manueller Schärfezugabe (sollte dein Monitor eigentlich haben) noch ein wenig richten.
Aber eine "digital"-Schärfe wirst du damit niemals erreichen.


----------

